# New Large mouth replica



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

Just finished.'


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice looking and lifelike


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That is SICK! Just out of curiosity, what would something like that cost?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

That is excellent. Goal for 2016 is I'm on the hunt for a trophy!! I second Mr. A. What is the pricing and turn around??


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

Frankie G said:


> That is excellent. Goal for 2016 is I'm on the hunt for a trophy!! I second Mr. A. What is the pricing and turn around??


Thanks guys!
$20 per inch for scaled fish, $22 for trout and Salmon and 3 months or less.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

If I catch a through (for me) I may just take you up on that! Great work!


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

That's great to know. I caught the one I would have sent pics of but the pictures didn't come out right. It's the one in my avatar. The sun and time of morning just didn't cooperate with my phone to well for the detail.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishmounter. I may be contacting you in the near future to have you do a replica of my pb. Your work is really nice.


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Marshall said:


> View attachment 226809
> 
> Fishmounter. I may be contacting you in the near future to have you do a replica of my pb. Your work is really nice.


You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

Give me a call Marshall, 904-716-7048
Thanks Frankie G!


Marshall said:


> View attachment 226809
> 
> Fishmounter. I may be contacting you in the near future to have you do a replica of my pb. Your work is really nice.





Frankie G said:


> You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Marshall said:


> View attachment 226809
> 
> Fishmounter. I may be contacting you in the near future to have you do a replica of my pb. Your work is really nice.


Marshall, that is a nice LMB. How much did she weigh? I like the tail.


Roscoe


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

She weighed 8 lb 10 oz.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Marshall said:


> She weighed 8 lb 10 oz.



Good job Marshall. She's a beauty.


Roscoe


----------



## Shawn8206 (Apr 21, 2016)

I have been looking for information like this. What all information do you need to have a rep made. do you need measurements if so from where all do you need them from.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Lenght and girth and weight.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Just length and girth is all you need ...theres a formula to get an accurate weight.


----------



## Mauler55 (Apr 2, 2016)

Who did the replica ??


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

I did. Www.anglerschoicefishmounts.com


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you have a pic of the whole fish?


----------



## Fishmounter57 (May 15, 2015)

Many on my website.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is the bass i caught done by fishmounter. Came out very nice.​


----------



## IKfish (Nov 8, 2017)

That's nice. Are they customized or made in unified model?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

C


IKfish said:


> That's nice. Are they customized or made in unified model?


They are customized. Check out the tail.


----------



## christopher sibert (May 12, 2018)

Marshall said:


> View attachment 226809
> 
> Fishmounter. I may be contacting you in the near future to have you do a replica of my pb. Your work is really nice.


I caught one like that back in april and dont have enough info to get a replica on her. Its sad.


----------

